# 1.8L 20v with carbs. Has it been done? can it be done?



## FATGUYINALITTLEDUB (Aug 1, 2006)

I've got a spare 20v from my 05 GLI with only 38,000 miles and have been playing with the idea of putting carbs on it. I have been searching but, my question stands.. Has it been done and or can it be done???


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L 20v with carbs. Has it been done? can it be done? (FATGUYINALITTLEDUB)*

I imagine it wouldn't be a good idea if you plan on keeping the turbo.
I don't see how the carbs would be able to keep up with the linear fuel flow needed. Then again, I'm no where near an expert with carbs.
if you ditched the turbo, it'll be no problem.


----------



## FATGUYINALITTLEDUB (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: 1.8L 20v with carbs. Has it been done? can it be done? :xander:*

That was the whole idea NO TURBO and add carbs...


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L 20v with carbs. Has it been done? can it be done? (FATGUYINALITTLEDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FATGUYINALITTLEDUB* »_That was the whole idea NO TURBO and add carbs...

then yeah, it's easy and can be done. 
you just need to have a general/extensive knowledge of how carbs work. once you know the theory of how they work, it's a piece of cake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8L 20v with carbs. Has it been done? can it be done? (FATGUYINALITTLEDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FATGUYINALITTLEDUB* »_I've got a spare 20v from my 05 GLI with only 38,000 miles and have been playing with the idea of putting carbs on it. I have been searching but, my question stands.. Has it been done and or can it be done???









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

> I've got a spare 20v from my 05 GLI with only 38,000 miles and have been playing with the idea of putting carbs on it. I have been searching but, my question stands.. Has it been done and or can it be done???


It can be done - the picture above shows a hybrid engine 1.8 8v bottom with 1.8 20v head
I am working on a proper 1.8L 20v carbed engine
The engine: 1.8L 20V (non hybrid!) code: AGN
Carbs: Honda CBR 900 with bigger jets.
The hardest part was to modify the 16V distributor to fit the 20V head.
I will post some pictures later.


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

so something like this?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

GLIguy85 said:


> so something like this?


NO:thumbdown:
That's another hybride.

Here you have the AGN engine with moddified timing route to fit the MK1 engine mount (stock AGN has different tensioner) but do not bother. The point is the hall sensor - red arrow. I have replaced it with modified 16V distributor


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

isn't the AGN a non-turbo 20v already? why are you running a distributor?

and the picture was to show you it can be done. it doesn't really matter what the block is, the carbs and the headers you need are all attached to the head.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

_isn't the AGN a non-turbo 20v already?_
Yes it is

_why are you running a distributor?_
AGN has a Bosch Motronic 3.8.5 injection system so it has a coil pack (no distributor)
I am using ECM insteed ECU to run the engine so I need the distributor.









_and the picture was to show you it can be done. it doesn't really matter what the block is, the carbs and the headers you need are all attached to the head. _
It does matter 
The


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

there shouldn't really be a need to run a dist. I am guessing you are going to be running standalone such as megasquirt for the ignition yes? if you are not and you are trying to run a mechanical or vacuum assisted distributor for your timing advance then you are real holding back the engine.

I understand the point of building an engine because it is different and just to prove it can be done but it seems like you are creating more work for yourself in the end.

and PS. in the states, we don't have NA 20v's so consider yourself lucky and ahead of the game on a lot of the aspects of building such an engine. I know my 2l 20v on carbs is fun, i am sure your will be pretty peppy as well!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

As I said I am running '83 ECM from MK1 Rabbit GTI as pictured above.
That's the ECM:








My distributor is not timing advanced since there is not that much gain from it (proven by few guys from UK). And I have already carbed few 16v engines with similar results.
I know ECM it is a technology from the 80's but it is the EASIEST SWAP EVER!!!

What U need is:
20v NA engine
Honda CBR 600/900 carbs with 160 main jets (we use 160-180)
Distributor on the head
Coil
ECM with just 5 wires
12V power source, ground, low pressure fuel

I can make this SWAP in ONE full day.

And you are right - it is easier for me because we have the 20v NA engines in Europe

The other thing is that:
- my engine is low millage ~40000 mil,
- I have not seen any similar setup in Poland (even in Europe)
- I can do it 
- engine bay is SO CLEAN :thumbup:
- I am going to build 2nd engine a hybride one (ABA with 20v head) to compare the power&torque


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

the 1.8 will have bull**** compression as it is turbo ready.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

psychobandito said:


> the 1.8 will have bull**** compression as it is turbo ready.


 The AGN is N/A and is 10.3:1


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

10.3:1 is for chumps haha

but yes, that is another reason why people don't just use a whole 1.8l 20v here in the states, the like 8.5:1 (or whatever they are) is not so good for NA applications. hence the 20/20 (hybrid 20v) builds


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

the guy that put up the AGN and the OP aren't the same guy.

OP wants to use a 1.8t engine with no turbo and carbs.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Pictures I promissed long time ago:

Test fitting 16v dist & Honda carbs









Our custom carbs holder 









Engine bay









Engine ready ... but that was just the begining









First start









Front with no bumper - custom 675mm radiator and 19-row oil cooler









Finished 









When we assembled the engine we thought it is ready but we were so wrong...
After few miles we noticed fuel on the radiator even with the air filters on. The carbs were not working properly. It took us a week to figure it out. We widened the carbs to match the intake inlets so we were able to shorten the silicone connectors from 2,5 to just 1 inch! This helped alot but it was not perfect yet, so I connected the cam chain tensioner to 12v power and all problems went away.
Engine starts & runs perfect. 

10miles later the 200mm clutch was broken. We have replaced it with 210mm setup with new disc. So far so good  
We have experienced drive shaft failure too but I have always some on stock.


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

any videos of this beast?


----------



## vwfox1989 (May 3, 2007)

we need video!


----------

